
The Lost World of Weegee - okfine
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/lost-world-weegee/
======
girvo
Probably my all-time most-looked-up-to photographer, in terms of style, hustle
and attitude. "f/8 and be there" is still as true today as it was then, and
honestly the bulk of my best photography has been from following his advice.
Though I'll never quite have the eye for composition he did!

------
ggggtez
Why make an article about visual art, but not include pictures?

~~~
jacobush
But there are?

~~~
dzdt
Mobile view includes only one picture; desktop view two. Pretty slim either
way considering.

------
widowlark
Weegee is one of the greats

------
smarri
Weegee is also the Scottish word for a person from the City of Glasgow

------
muterad_murilax
[https://i.imgur.com/xsX0nFq.png](https://i.imgur.com/xsX0nFq.png)

